# Exhaust tip cleaning



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Any ideas (besides soap & water) for keeping the chrome tips clean and shiney over the long haul? I assume they shouldn't be waxed, just like my former motorcycles. 

Honda Bright??


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Just be sure and use a clean, wet washcloth to clean them. The finish is really no different than the painted finish on your car, it will scratch just as easily. I would not use wax due to the high temps, just keep them clean...


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree with bergenfelter. Just take the time each wash to run the cloth around the outside. Also, I have a wheel detailing brush that I swab around the inside as far as I can get up the pipe (geez, does that sound nasty). LOL. Mine stay shined up. I would not wax them, it can not handle the heat and will probably yellow and bake on.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am an avid user of Stoner Car care products. I use their glass cleaner on the tips. Mine shine like a mirror.

Incidentally, for you guys that like the shinny look on tires, their More shine less time tire dressing is the best I have ever used and I have used MANY. They shine even after driving all day. Takes a few rain storms of driving for it to wear off too.


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

When I get some road tar or some other type of difficult material on my tips, I use Mother's metal polish. It won't ruin the finish and it'll make them shine better than when they were new.


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

eagle one Nevr-dull works great


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Good Ole WD-40 works as well as anything out there and is less expensive. It will not harm the finish. I've been using it for over 30 yrs and never had a problem with any car. 

Sometimes the bug goo is hard to get off. I get off what I can and then use a spray wax to loosen up the rest. It comes right off.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Thanks! 

Just used a claybar for the first time last night. It really smooths out/removes junk from the paint surface. Never heard of a claybar before this forum....

Also got a few microfiber towels. Wife doesn't understand why I'm so anal about washing them and where they're supposed to be stored (near the car!).


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

chrisGTO said:


> eagle one Nevr-dull works great


:agree I've used this on all stainless steel exhaust tips i've had on my cars. It works fantastic!


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

chrisGTO said:


> eagle one Nevr-dull works great


I washed mine today, and thought, "when it comes time, I'm going to hit those with Nevr-Dull," but mine is not Eagle-one. It is the same thing I used in the Army and detailing my bikes.

I'm not familiar with the Eagle One product, but I purchased mine at a local True Value hardware store...$4.49 for a 5oz. can of wadding...and it will last a long time.

Gerry


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Posted this somewhere else too... Sorry - Use a mothers powerball and some DI water. Perfect. If you let em get real bad, some Dawn on the ball with the DI water works great.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Much like the honda spray cleaner/polish I mentioned on a another thread, I have another motorcycle cleaning product that I would put money on is better than anything else you can use to clean metal/chrome/etc. It's called a "classic cloth" and it works unbelievably well. It's an actually cloth coated in some sort of chemical wax type stuff...it feels kind of greasy to the touch. Well you rub it all over a metal surface, the harder you rub the better it works...it'll leave a greasy film over the metal. Let it sit for a few minutes and remove/polish the surface w/ a microfiber cloth. The cloth will get BLACK marks all over it from the oxidization and dirt being removed. I use it on my gold chain too...works soooooo good. I used it on my rims, the frame on my bike, any unpainted metal surface.
Classic cloth...get on eand you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone know if the tips on the '05s/'06s are stainless steel or chromed steel?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Stainless....... Chromed steel will show a rusty outline around the exhaust tip after a period of time.*


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Stainless....... Chromed steel will show a rusty outline around the exhaust tip after a period of time.*


Ok, thanks!


----------

